# Steroid induced mood problems?



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi - My almost 3-year old was prescribed a 4-day course of prednisolone steroids for breathing problems after a chest infection. I've suddenly got a completely different child. My happy go lucky lad has been extremely sad, clingy, demanding, angry and it's been a complete nightmare few days. The course was finished this morning and I was hoping that if it was the steroids causing this he'd be better once we stopped but so far it's still no better. Literally sobbing his eyes out on and off for days over tiny things that wouldn't usually set him off. Impossible to console. I wondered if this is normal, whether to take him to an out of hours GP, or just wait and hope it gets better? 

Thanks!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi eagle, yes this is a side effect of prednisalone, my husband needed predict a few years ago and his mood was awful to the point where I thought he was having a breakdown, he stopped the course and it resolved fairly quickly, as he has now finished the course I would have thought that his bahaviour should go back to normal very soon, if it hasn't and you are concerned then speak to your gp but I would imagine he will be back to his normal happy self very soon 

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Nic!  That gives me hope  

Ooh and I just saw that there's a tiny little new arrival for Mr and Mrs Nic. So so pleased for you! Xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!! We're made up! He's a treasure xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Just to add some reassurance in case someone reads this after experiencing the same: two days after stopping steroids he's pretty much back to his cheerful and naughty normal self, phew! 

Thanks so much Nic xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries, I'm glad he's back to normal

Nic 
Xx


----------

